# how does this barn look?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

please give me your honest opinion on this barn. i really like the looks of it and board isnt a bad price either.


http://www.shermanplace.com/index.html


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it looks like a cute, clean place. My only concern is "sanded stalls". Do they mean blue stone floors w/ bedding? Then it's ok, but if the sand is the bedding I'm concerned..... only isuse...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> it looks like a cute, clean place. My only concern is "sanded stalls". Do they mean blue stone floors w/ bedding? Then it's ok, but if the sand is the bedding I'm concerned..... only isuse...


it says they use straw for bedding so i dont think they use the sand as bedding it might just be under the straw.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont like the stalls that have sanded floors. I don't like the fact that they use straw, but that's a personal preference.

It does look like a nice place.

I just noticed is hasn't been updated since 2005...3 years seems like a pretty long time not to add anything.. even pictures to a website... JMO


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

it seems too good to be true!

its $250 for pasture board!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

it seems like a pretty good place! only one thing i seeee....


i dont think i like the ring. the footing looks kinda hard. i wouldnt want one of my horses going around in that footing. but either than that looks good and clean!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

in 3 years, they may have changed some of their fencing, but there is wire up in several of the photos...and babies inside 

i think the sanded floors have m-10 in them, as in the footing for the "working pen" is.

for the price i don't suppose it's bad, i did notice that there wasnt much grass though.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, I think it's an OK place.  I also don't like the sanded floors personally.


----------



## Ronaye (Apr 30, 2008)

The web site doesn't tell you an aweful lot. How far away are you from the barn? Is it easy enough to pop over and have a look? 

If the pictures are from five years ago, you don't really know what the place looks like now. Much can change in that time frame. And web sites should be updated regularly. 

My concern with the arena is the rope around it. A run away horse could get himself tangled up something ugly. On the home page there is a photo showing cross fencing - what kind of fencing is used? I somewhat doubt it's barb wire but you can't tell what is there. And like another post mentioned - wire and babies isn't a great combination. There are a lot of questions that pop in my mind. I also noticed that if you don't like their feed, you have to provide your own. Your monthly board just went up. I have to say that the web site doesn't answer too many questions that I have. 

I have built my stable from the ground up and run a full board horse boarding stable myself. If you're not sure of what to ask or look for, check out www.StressFreeHorseBoarding.com. I have just published a 160 page book on how you can make sure that you choose the right boarding stable.

Good luck
Ronaye
www.JaquimaRanch.ca
www.StressFreeHorseBoarding.com


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like a clean facility. I did chuckle at their "all wood" fencing when you clearly see barbwire or some sort of other type of fencing in the "open field" pics. Not sure about the safety of having a rope as fencing for the arena (I would be concerned).

I would keep looking if there are more options.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

well since im not aloud to get another horse just yet i dont need to be barn shopping. but this will most likely be the place i board at once i get another horse since its cheap and has a ring and trails.


----------

